# Rapido Wind Noise



## spike64 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I have never posted before although I have been a member for some years.
We are experienced motorhomers having previosly owned Bessacar and Autotrail Coachbuilts but have just invested in a new Rapido 9048DF. The Rapido is fantastic but I am a bit worried about wind noise which I get starting between 50 and 60 mph and upwards.
Is this a normal phenomena with A Class vans due to the sliding window mouldings and mechanism, or did I ought to have a serious chat with my Dealer?


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Spike

We also have a 9048df (since Oct 2007) and really love it. I also was concerned about wind noise in the cab area when we first started using the van. I eventually tracked it down to the window in front of the passenger door. Although there was no sign of a draft nevertheless noise seemed to come from around the window frame. By chance I had at the same time been using some rubber sealing strips to render the two low level outside lockers more watertight and had some left over. It is self-adhesive, 1cm wide and about 5 mm thick. I tried putting it round the edge of the window. It fitted perfectly, definitely reduced the noise and being black looks as if it had been intended to fit there.

I don't know if that helps at all? Also not sure where to suggest you buy some. Benefit of living by the coast and having owned boats for many years is that if I have a little problem/project in the van I tend to wander down to the local chandlery to get ideas. This rubber strip (a bit like draft excluder for doors/windows but more robust) is sold for sealing hatch covers.

Let me know if You want any further assistance.

Colin


----------



## spike64 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for your info Colin.

I have now taken the motorhome out for a test drive which involved a series of stops and applications of Duck tape over every item which I thought might be causing the noise. Eventually after about 5 or 6 stops going up the A1 at 50 mph plus, I traced the problem to the small moulded plastic covers over the window channel drains. Covered up wth tape they are completely silent. Uncovered they make a whistling noise.

I've thought about blocking them up with Blue Tack or similar, but then they won't allow the glass to drain.

Any ideas?


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Rapido - Wind Noise*

Hi Spike

I assume you are referring to the caps on the outside just below the windows. One of these came off on my van earlier in the year and I did notice a slight increase in wind noise. Covering the slot with tape did help. However I'm not sure about these slots being for drainage; far more likely to be for ventilation. I suspect sealing them is unlikely to create a problem, but best to use something that can be removed again if necessary?

Colin


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*niose*

They are window channel drains, and the plastic bits the covers. Whatever you do don't block them, particularly the drivers side (the passenger side is really cosmetic)


----------



## spike64 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. I bought my 9048 from Brownhills Newark and I have now discovered that they have a Rapido specialist in their workshop. He appears very knowledgable. Brownhills have discussed the wind noise problem with Rapido and in the absence of any manufacturers recomendation, have developed their own fix.

The small rounded plastic covers are shields for the holes in the windows. The purpose of these holes is to allow condensation drainage and drainage of any water ingress from the sliding window on the drivers side. Brownhills say it is imperitive that the covers and the holes they protect are kept clear, or drainage could be impaired.

Brownhills now fit a filter which reduces the wind noise. They make this filter from plastic mesh which is sold by aquarium retailers as a filter for recirculating fish tank pumps. The mesh comes as a small block which can easily be cut with scissors. They cut the mesh to the size of the hole in the rounded covers and then push it in. As the mesh is designed to permit the free flow of water, the drain continues to work, but they say the wind noise is significantly reduced .

Although Brownhills have offered to fit the filters for me under warranty, I live about 2 hours drive from Newark which is a bit inconvenient. So I am now off to my local tropical fish centre to see if I can buy the mesh block and will let you know my level of success with the solution - it sounds very well thought out to me.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Rapido*

We bought ours in 2008 from Brownhills Newark. Service standards have been abysmal so now go elsewhere. Pleased to hear that they have a Rapido expert now and that they are treating you well. Hope the fix works for you, perhaps you can report back. It would be great if Brownhills have turned a corner on standards, a huge step forward for them.


----------



## spike64 (Jun 5, 2007)

I have now purchsed my plastic foam filter material. It is a blue open cell foam plastic block, about 15 cm square and it cost me £3.50 from my local fish tank shop. As recommended by the Brownhills Technician, I cut small pieces off and gently inserted them into the drain hole covers in the windows, taking care not to compress the foam too much to avoid any affect on water drainage.

I have taken the van for a decent run up the A1 again and low and behold the WIND NOISE HAS DISAPPEARED!

Thanks very much Brownhills, your advice was excellent.


----------

